# JH Outlaw 230X



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone running the JH Outlaw 230X? Pro's or Con's?


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't run one but I've fished off one. No cons in my opinion. I just bought a 185 Outlaw and if I bought another boat the only two I'd consider would be the 230 Outlaw or an SCB.......


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

They are really nice, great ride. They are in line with other cats of the same size in terms of draft at rest and on plane. They ride better then most of their competition and they definitely turn better (no sliding). They are all composite construction and like most of the custom builders they will lay the boat out the way that you want. John, Michael, and Bob couldn't be nicer or easier to deal with.

If you are in the market, you should stop by sport marine and test ride the boat.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great looking boats. Very interested in one as well. Capt. Brewer just got a new one and if I ever get some free time I plan on booking a trip with him to check it out. I've talked to John a few times at the boat show and after. Seems like he knows his stuff and was very quick to respond to emails. I have heard nothing but great things about JH and Sport marine. Brete, your 185 is very nice by the way.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Only con I have read about on here is speed on early hulls, might have been tweaked already.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

WildCard07 said:


> Great looking boats. Very interested in one as well. Capt. Brewer just got a new one and if I ever get some free time I plan on booking a trip with him to check it out. I've talked to John a few times at the boat show and after. Seems like he knows his stuff and was very quick to respond to emails. I have heard nothing but great things about JH and Sport marine. Brete, your 185 is very nice by the way.


Thanks!......I spent all weekend in it. I made the right choice. I'm very happy with my Outlaw. It does everything I hoped it would. I highly recommend Sport Marine. Bob is very easy to deal with......and patient too.....


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

WildCard07 said:


> Great looking boats. Very interested in one as well. Capt. Brewer just got a new one and if I ever get some free time I plan on booking a trip with him to check it out. I've talked to John a few times at the boat show and after. Seems like he knows his stuff and was very quick to respond to emails. I have heard nothing but great things about JH and Sport marine. Brete, your 185 is very nice by the way.


It handles pretty good. Doesn't run as shallow as I thought. I hot wired it yesterday while he was at dinner and took it for a spin. Those oysters in lost lake don't play around:cheers:


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

mmcclure9 said:


> It handles pretty good. Doesn't run as shallow as I thought. I hot wired it yesterday while he was at dinner and took it for a spin. Those oysters in lost lake don't play around:cheers:


Those oysters will get you every time!


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

WildCard07 said:


> Those oysters will get you every time!


Yep! I tried to park it just how he left it so he wouldn't know I took it for a spin


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Pros: Smooth. Dry. Shallow. Stable. Tons of fishing space. Tons of storage. Will run with a 3 blade.

Cons: Just a tad slower than I wish it would go. (Mold 1) Mold 2 is suppose to be 55+.
Don't get to use it enough.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

WildCard07 said:


> Your secret is safe with me.


ok cool. next time i take it for a spin ill hit you up


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Taking the demo for a ride Friday.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mmcclure9 said:


> Yep! I tried to park it just how he left it so he wouldn't know I took it for a spin


Lol.....I was wondering where all my gas went......:dance:

Btw Einstein, the key was in it. You didn't have to Hotwire it......


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Brete said:


> Lol.....I was wondering where all my gas went......:dance:
> 
> Btw Einstein, the key was in it. You didn't have to Hotwire it......


What your top speed with the 115, Brete?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Justin_Time said:


> What your top speed with the 115, Brete?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far around 38 mph.....I may can get a little more out if it but for me that's pretty much fast enough at this point. Still getting use to it. Way different than my 22' Pathfinder......


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brete said:


> So far around 38 mph.....I may can get a little more out if it but for me that's pretty much fast enough at this point. Still getting use to it. Way different than my 22' Pathfinder......


They say you can subtract 1mph for every 100lbs you put in the boat. So a normal sized guy could get in the 40s probably


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mmcclure9 said:


> They say you can subtract 1mph for every 100lbs you put in the boat. So a normal sized guy could get in the 40s probably


Lol.....I been workin out.....I'm huge....

I don't get the Rob Ryan comparison I've been getting......must be the hair.......


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Brete said:


> So far around 38 mph.....I may can get a little more out if it but for me that's pretty much fast enough at this point. Still getting use to it. Way different than my 22' Pathfinder......


Gracias! Yeah, it does take some getting used to. My little 14.5 Shoalwater will run 32 with an Etec 60. It feels like you are moving pretty good until someone passes you doing 50. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That hull will pack air under it and will run very smooth in choppy water. JH builds fine boats and they are good at what they do. I've heard that mold number two has some changes on it that should allow that boat to run faster and get better fuel economy at cruise. It's a good design and I think if they made the tunnels between the outside sponsons and the center pod a little deeper then they would be able to pack more air which would make them run faster. I am excited to see the results


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for the info and getting the thread back on track.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Is anyone running the newest version of the 230X yet? I'd like to get some first hand info on one with a 250 hung off the back.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Capt Greg Brewer is running a new model. Brewers guide service.


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

I took a ride with Capt. Brewer. Boat rides great. We ran it in Bastrop and went into a small lake. Capt. Stopped the boat and let it sit on bottom. Had no problem jumping up on plane. Thanks Capt. for the demo ride. I pulled the trigger on the 230X. Should be ready mid Sept.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't speak highly enough on the Sport Marine family-Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Retired Navy said:


> I took a ride with Capt. Brewer. Boat rides great. We ran it in Bastrop and went into a small lake. Capt. Stopped the boat and let it sit on bottom. Had no problem jumping up on plane. Thanks Capt. for the demo ride. I pulled the trigger on the 230X. Should be ready mid Sept.


Congrats man, that's a fine boat. Just because I'm a speed freak, how fast did his run?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Retired Navy said:


> I took a ride with Capt. Brewer. Boat rides great. We ran it in Bastrop and went into a small lake. Capt. Stopped the boat and let it sit on bottom. Had no problem jumping up on plane. Thanks Capt. for the demo ride. I pulled the trigger on the 230X. Should be ready mid Sept.


Congrats.....I was at Sport Marine yesterday and there was a 230 there I was looking at and starting to form a strategy on why I needed it........luckily Bob said it was someone else's and not for sale....good luck and post some pics when you get yours...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

BretE said:


> Congrats.....I was at Sport Marine yesterday and there was a 230 there I was looking at and starting to form a strategy on why I needed it........luckily Bob said it was someone else's and not for sale....good luck and post some pics when you get yours...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking to upgrade already! LOL


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats man, that's a fine boat. Just because I'm a speed freak, how fast did his run?


Thanks, Not sure of the speed. Really didn't open it up. It turns on a dime. I'll post pics once I get it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> Looking to upgrade already! LOL


LOL.....I'm always in search of my next toy!.....


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I got to ride in one this weekend in Matagorda that had a 250 SHO on the back. It was the first one that I have ever seen in person and I was very impressed with the handling characteristics. The biggest thing that impressed me was how well it turned and did not slide or blow out.

On Saturday I was in a Tunnel Vee (22'-23' Mowdy) and we were running the south shoreline with the 230 Outlaw. There were a few places that we had to trim up and head for deeper water that the outlaw cruised through without any issue. The only thing that I did not care for on the outlaw is the plastic hatch lids. I am not sure if the fiberglass lids are available as an option or not, but I would push for them if purchasing one. Next year when I purchase my new boat the 230 Outlaw will definitely be one of the options.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I got to ride in one this weekend in Matagorda that had a 250 SHO on the back. It was the first one that I have ever seen in person and I was very impressed with the handling characteristics. The biggest thing that impressed me was how well it turned and did not slide or blow out.
> 
> On Saturday I was in a Tunnel Vee (22'-23' Mowdy) and we were running the south shoreline with the 230 Outlaw. There were a few places that we had to trim up and head for deeper water that the outlaw cruised through without any issue. The only thing that I did not care for on the outlaw is the plastic hatch lids. I am not sure if the fiberglass lids are available as an option or not, but I would push for them if purchasing one. Next year when I purchase my new boat the 230 Outlaw will definitely be one of the options.


Did it have a raised console? I helped some guys out that planted one on a reef sunday.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I got to ride in one this weekend in Matagorda that had a 250 SHO on the back. It was the first one that I have ever seen in person and I was very impressed with the handling characteristics. The biggest thing that impressed me was how well it turned and did not slide or blow out.
> 
> On Saturday I was in a Tunnel Vee (22'-23' Mowdy) and we were running the south shoreline with the 230 Outlaw. There were a few places that we had to trim up and head for deeper water that the outlaw cruised through without any issue. The only thing that I did not care for on the outlaw is the plastic hatch lids. I am not sure if the fiberglass lids are available as an option or not, but I would push for them if purchasing one. Next year when I purchase my new boat the 230 Outlaw will definitely be one of the options.


I pick mine up tomorrow, and it does have the fiberglass hatches. The new outlaw has a modified hull, console, hatches and deck finish. I will post some picks but the guys at sport marine have really stepped up their game in terms of fit and finish.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Looking forward to the pics. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

ut755ln said:


> I pick mine up tomorrow, *and it does have the fiberglass hatches.* The new outlaw has a modified hull, console, hatches and deck finish. I will post some picks but the guys at sport marine have really stepped up their game in terms of fit and finish.


That is the only thing I wish my JH had was fiberglass hatches. Congrats on the new sled...bring on the pics!


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> I got to ride in one this weekend in Matagorda that had a 250 SHO on the back. It was the first one that I have ever seen in person and I was very impressed with the handling characteristics. The biggest thing that impressed me was how well it turned and did not slide or blow out.
> 
> On Saturday I was in a Tunnel Vee (22'-23' Mowdy) and we were running the south shoreline with the 230 Outlaw. There were a few places that we had to trim up and head for deeper water that the outlaw cruised through without any issue. The only thing that I did not care for on the outlaw is the plastic hatch lids. I am not sure if the fiberglass lids are available as an option or not, but I would push for them if purchasing one. Next year when I purchase my new boat the 230 Outlaw will definitely be one of the options.


I'm going with the flush mount fiberglass hatches.


----------



## BLUE CHIP (Jul 20, 2006)

*23 outlaw*

Saw the boat today. Very impressive. So impressive, I ordered one today. Your white outlaw is a great color scheme.


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

ut755ln said:


> I pick mine up tomorrow, and it does have the fiberglass hatches. The new outlaw has a modified hull, console, hatches and deck finish. I will post some picks but the guys at sport marine have really stepped up their game in terms of fit and finish.


I looked at yours a couple weeks ago. That convinced me to go with the flush hatches. Post some numbers when you get a chance.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

BLUE CHIP said:


> Saw the boat today. Very impressive. So impressive, I ordered one today. Your white outlaw is a great color scheme.


Thanks, I have been out of the country the last week. I can't wait to get it in the water tomorrow.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Were they working on my 185?


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Retired Navy said:


> Thanks, Not sure of the speed. Really didn't open it up. It turns on a dime. I'll post pics once I get it.


I'll show you how to catch a buzz .....I mean some fish out of it


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

bayourat said:


> Did it have a raised console? I helped some guys out that planted one on a reef sunday.


No, it did not. I did see one with a raised console running around though.


----------

